# 123 Fishing Rigs . . . ???



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*123 Fishing Rigs . . . ???*


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

huh, looks neat but how will it cast


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Wonder if it's meant to be casted...or if it folds up like that for transport? 

Kind of reminds me of a little kids first set where the bait slips into the bobber to be casted then drops as the bobber floats to a crimped on band.


----------

